# Midnight Purple R33GTR



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. The only mod from me so far is some 25mm spacers all round but going to add an apexi induction kit this weekend. It has a few nice mods already but nothing too drastic. My first gtr after years of porsche 911s and I must say it's exceeding my expectations so far. A very special feeling car. Looking forward to learning more about it and also enjoying the forum.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Ive always loved MNP as a colour. great buy mate, well done.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks mate, I'm very happy with it so far!


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Car looks great, congrats. Also love that colour. 

Looks like you got a nice example, not looked at the Skyline market recently but assuming it's quite rare to find a stock example too?

Any plans to modify?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Welcome to the forum. Out of interest, what did you pay. 33 market sees to be a real mystery right now. This car would be a good barometer of values.


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome mate, :wavey: Lovely looking car in a great colour.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone, good to see such a friendly forum. I was pretty pleased with the deal I got considering recent prices, would prefer not to make public but feel free to pm if you're interested. At the moment, it's got a three stage boost map with max bhp at the flywheel of 430 on the dyno. That's at 0.98 bar. Fast enough for me at the moment. It's got BC coilovers which is a nice touch and a dancer for some 2wd fun if I fancy. I may lower it a tad further at some point. I'm installing an apexi induction kit this weekend then that will be it...for the time being anyway! At first I was keen to ditch the stock wheels but now the spacers are on I think it's a really nice look. Are there any skyline meets you guys would recommend? It's so rare to see others on the road.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

Doesn't look too bad with the standard wheels and the spacers! They usually look a bit crap, but I think that is due to having so much space around the wheel and being tucked in too far! Nice car you've got, looking forward to seeing what you do with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Induction kit fitted. Pleased with the result. I'd love to repaint the engine cover - anyone know if this is a diy or does it need specialist work?


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

And how she now sits. I'm tempted to drop it another 5mm as it's on br adjustable coilovers. Anyone know how much drop of the coils will represent an overall drop of 5mm ride height? Or is guesswork my best option.


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Kusee Pee said:


> And how she now sits. I'm tempted to drop it another 5mm as it's on br adjustable coilovers. Anyone know how much drop of the coils will represent an overall drop of 5mm ride height? Or is guesswork my best option.


Don't know if it's the angle of the picture but still looks like a there's a decent gap there, I'd be tempted to drop it another 5-10mm 

Does look good though, I have a soft spot for R33s, love the clean standard look too, too many have been ruined with tacky wheels/bodykits IMO


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Thanks! I think it could probably go 10mm lower. Having never adjusted coilovers myself before, I'm not sure how many turns/mm on the coils will lead to the ride height I want. As the coils don't sit vertically to the ground, I'm presuming that they need to move more than 5mm to lead to a 5mm ride height drop. And as the angle of the front coils is different to the rears I presume that what works on the back won't on the front. Or am I over complicating it?


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Kusee Pee said:


> Thanks! I think it could probably go 10mm lower. Having never adjusted coilovers myself before, I'm not sure how many turns/mm on the coils will lead to the ride height I want. As the coils don't sit vertically to the ground, I'm presuming that they need to move more than 5mm to lead to a 5mm ride height drop. And as the angle of the front coils is different to the rears I presume that what works on the back won't on the front. Or am I over complicating it?


I've no experience with coilovers so couldn't say, hopefully someone with more knowledge will be along to chime in. What you've said makes sense though. Could you use a reference point to measure the current drop, then adjust the coils by x amount and see what the difference is?


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

-SeanS said:


> Kusee Pee said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I think it could probably go 10mm lower. Having never adjusted coilovers myself before, I'm not sure how many turns/mm on the coils will lead to the ride height I want. As the coils don't sit vertically to the ground, I'm presuming that they need to move more than 5mm to lead to a 5mm ride height drop. And as the angle of the front coils is different to the rears I presume that what works on the back won't on the front. Or am I over complicating it?
> ...


Cheers Sean, that's probably going to be my method. Then raise it again when I find it rubs haha!


----------



## SKailine (Nov 22, 2012)

Congrats with your GTR. Looks great!!


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

SKailine said:


> Congrats with your GTR. Looks great!!



Thank you!


----------



## Steveio (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks well, look after her


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Steveio said:


> Looks well, look after her


Cheers mate, that's the plan!


----------



## Neoncypher (Aug 20, 2016)

I do love a nice MNP


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Neoncypher said:


> I do love a nice MNP


Thanks for the kind words dude!


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice mate, similar to mine apart from the wheels and front bumper. I'm currently debating (with myself) whether to restore the front indicators or not!


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

needforspeed said:


> Very nice mate, similar to mine apart from the wheels and front bumper. I'm currently debating (with myself) whether to restore the front indicators or not!


Cheers mate. Got any pics of yours?


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Kusee Pee said:


> Cheers mate. Got any pics of yours?


Aye, I'll pop a few up below. I've been busy trying to put the interior back to as stock as possible too.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

That is stunning mate. What suspension are you running to get that stance? Engine bay looks lovely too. 

Washed mine today so took a couple of arty shots.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Whoops, wrong pic!! Stupid photobucket on my phone.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Kusee Pee said:


>



I don't think you need to go lower, that looks so good as it is, really like that:thumbsup:


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Cheers! I am in two minds about lowering. It's partly because it's a job I'd like to try my hand at and there aren't any other pending mods. I need to find some other things to do to it!


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

Kusee Pee said:


> That is stunning mate. What suspension are you running to get that stance? Engine bay looks lovely too.


I've just had MeisterR CRD coilovers installed - I can highly recommend their quality, adjustability and customer support.

My washer bottle is disgusting and thought about buying a new one but I'm reliably informed that they come up a treat with some elbow grease and a cycle in the dishwasher...when the wife's not looking.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm going to work on some cosmetic mods and your engine bay is a good inspiration. I'm going to try and carbon wrap the dash surround. I've seen some pics and it looks like a relatively easy way to make a big improvement to the interior. The current surround doesn't polish up very well so should make it look much better. Hopefully it won't be too fiddly.


----------



## needforspeed (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm trying to keep my interior as OEM as possible so I'd like to avoid wrapping the dash if possible, but it's hard because as you say the OEM dash material isn't very forgiving!

The only exterior modifications I'm considering is clear side repeaters. I'm also having the headlights retrofitted with xenons. I'd hoped to source and fit a set of OEM Series 3 headlights, but at £1000+ used or £2500+ new, the retrofit is really the only choice I can afford.


----------



## p1k4mp3 (May 24, 2009)

Really beautiful


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

needforspeed said:


> I'm trying to keep my interior as OEM as possible so I'd like to avoid wrapping the dash if possible, but it's hard because as you say the OEM dash material isn't very forgiving!
> 
> The only exterior modifications I'm considering is clear side repeaters. I'm also having the headlights retrofitted with xenons. I'd hoped to source and fit a set of OEM Series 3 headlights, but at £1000+ used or £2500+ new, the retrofit is really the only choice I can afford.


I was all set on wrapping but you make a good point about the oem look. I'll have a think. Those headlight prices are completely crazy!


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

p1k4mp3 said:


> Really beautiful


Thanks mate! Another pic from last weekend.


----------



## Smilley2017 (Nov 11, 2017)

Gorgeous colour mate


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Smilley2017 said:


> Gorgeous colour mate


Thank you? Here’s a dirty winter pic. Needed a good clean afterwards. Hate that salt but can’t resist taking it out.


----------



## Irish35 (Jan 11, 2018)

Kusee Pee said:


> Thank you? Here’s a dirty winter pic. Needed a good clean afterwards. Hate that salt but can’t resist taking it out.


GTRs should look like this and be all garage queens.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Haven't taken photos for a while. So a wash, polish and trip to watch some track action.


----------



## Tom220SC (Mar 17, 2019)

Kusee Pee said:


> Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. The only mod from me so far is some 25mm spacers all round but going to add an apexi induction kit this weekend. It has a few nice mods already but nothing too drastic. My first gtr after years of porsche 911s and I must say it's exceeding my expectations so far. A very special feeling car. Looking forward to learning more about it and also enjoying the forum.


My favourite colour on the R33 my dads old work colleague had one of these from new in this colour looks great in the flesh.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

Lovely I hope to purchase one like this soon!


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

r33brett said:


> Lovely I hope to purchase one like this soon!


Cheers mate, I keep thinking of selling then changing my mind!


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Well, she's gone ***x1f614;. Was sad seeing her drive away but it's been a good ownership period. Thank you to Amar (Euroexports) for a very quick and easy sale. Hopefully she'll end up back on here ***x1f60a;


----------

